# Very bad gas!



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

what can be done? food change? i read up on some probiotic enzyme stuff that can help his gas? I thought it was him eating fast, but i got him a slow feeder bowl. Feeding him Evo. tried all flavors. red meat, chicken, salmon. didnt matter, still has gas. TOTW before Evo gave him gas too, could it be allergies?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There's a reason there's so many different dog foods out there: there is no one perfect food. Try switching to other brands and various different flavors.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

How long has he been on the new food?


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

hes been on Evo for about a month now...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Some foods higher in protein levels can cause gas....
Have you tried any foods in the 23-30% protein range?...perhaps even a food with "some" highly digestible grain source?
*Fish can also cause gas*.....try a poultry, lamb or rabbit single protein source food.
*Raw diet may also stop some gas problems*.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

robinhuerta said:


> Some foods higher in protein levels can cause gas.....


I found the opposite, if it's meat protein that is. kibble with higher protein levels may have more non-meat protein sources.


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Some foods higher in protein levels can cause gas....
> Have you tried any foods in the 23-30% protein range?...perhaps even a food with "some" highly digestible grain source?
> *Fish can also cause gas*.....try a poultry, lamb or rabbit single protein source food.
> *Raw diet may also stop some gas problems*.


ok thanks, you mean switch to raw completly? or just try it out and see how he goes? ive fed raw chicken before, cant remember if gas was an issue then, definetly kibble is causing it. just cant pin the exact source.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Rottweiler who is gassy no matter what. He's on a raw diet.. but still gets gassy after red meat meals.

We feed Longevity by Springtime, Inc. as a supplement and digestive enzyme. It is AMAZING. I can definitely tell the difference if we forget to add it to his food... whew stinky!


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I have a Rottweiler who is gassy no matter what. He's on a raw diet.. but still gets gassy after red meat meals.
> 
> We feed Longevity by Springtime, Inc. as a supplement and digestive enzyme. It is AMAZING. I can definitely tell the difference if we forget to add it to his food... whew stinky!


yea ive been reading on some probiotic and digestive enzyme stuff, may give it a run and see how it goes from there.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

TOTW is notorious for gas problems! I use Natural Balance and have had NO problems!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would consider trying a different food. Ours had horrific gas on a new brand we tried out and we finally couldn't take it anymore and switched back to what we were feeding previously. Problem solved.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Try giving him a dose of yougurt every 1-2 days for a week. and give a vitamin tab with brewers yeast every 3 days, see if that helps any, possibly expect it to get a little worse ebfore getting better, that should restore a healthier bacteria load to his gut.


----------



## nitty917 (Mar 10, 2010)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> Try giving him a dose of yougurt every 1-2 days for a week. and give a vitamin tab with brewers yeast every 3 days, see if that helps any, possibly expect it to get a little worse ebfore getting better, that should restore a healthier bacteria load to his gut.


thanks for the tips, ill try this and see what happens. if not ill go with a different food. hes real picky on kibble, he barely eats, the other ones ive tried, soon as i open a bag of Evo he cant wait till i fill the bowl.


----------

